
Killing Sign Up Forms - sp4rki
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1219&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+FunctioningForm+%28LukeW+Ideation+%2B+Design%29
======
ajleary
Killing forms usually sounds great, but the familiarity of basic account
create is super powerful. Keeping it simple will beat out engagement methods
that someone new to your service can't understand.

Out of these examples I think the gradual engagement model is the most
compelling and successful. DropBox has done an admirable job with this process
that has led to great user growth and a healthy freemium business as well.

~~~
Udo
It's a very good talk. Sadly, you are right about familiarity. When I left out
the "confirm your password 2 times and make sure it's got the following
characters blablabla" element, people actually complained because they somehow
felt it was insecure or a bug in the program.

On the other hand, signing up via Facebook isn't that great either. If only
OpenID had the foresight to include a data repository (at least for preferred
username, email, pic, maybe contacts) we could have avoided the mess we see
today.

